

Is French-style parenting cruel? - gallamine
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/features/3632992/Is-Maman-mean-or-magnifique.html

======
david927
It's more than cruel: it's barbaric and vile. But, yes, Mussolini made the
trains run on time.

~~~
gallamine
It's barbaric and vile because it's too inconsiderate of the children, or
another reason? I'm curious to know why it's perpetuated if it's so bad. I
just assumed the postmodern parenting methods were global and not just US-
centric.

~~~
david927
Interestingly, child abuse is perpetuated. Spanking is perpetuated. It's not
clear why. There have been countless studies and they show that if you spank
your child they will be less intelligent, more prone to alcoholism & smoking,
less confident, etc. They will also probably spank their children.

I'm an American and live in France. My daughter is in the French school system
and I prefer it to the International school here because it's stricter and
really challenges the kids.

But as for parenting (what I've seen, at least) isn't inconsiderate of the
child -- it's abusive. Presenting it next to over-indulged American kids
doesn't excuse or validate that.

